# Escala Official Video



## loveescala1

Hey I'm new to this forum and a big fan of Escala!
Thought it would be good to introduce myself with a funny video I came across taking the mickey out of the 4 girls.






Hope to be posting more soon.
Please tell me what you think to the video aha.


----------



## indyainfo

*Karaoke Songs*

Thank you so much.........
i spent so much time for these video on net


----------

